# Horrible anxiety



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Anybody still experience horrible anxiety like almost being alive is a trigger? I am scared all the time... well, my body is, I can't relax... I feel the rushes of anxiety in my body... yet my minds blank.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty much feel like I'm plugged into the electric 24/7, it's horrible.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep. But I look completely calm bc I am gone and I really can't feel my body. Everyone thinks I am fine I am sure when I am really screaming inside every second . I am so scared


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

Make sure you stay away from stimulants such as caffeine, sugar, etc etc. And use up extra energy by being active. A healthy diet is very important too. I can feel my anxiety worsen if I eat junk food. I hope this helped. If you ever need anyone to talk to, PM me because i'm ALWAYS here. Good luck.


----------



## 103905 (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh god recently I have been getting worse about it. I feel like if I go outside, I will literally have massive anxiety and feel like im going crazy. Just looking at my surroundings I get some anxiety its like "woah im here im alive how have i been here all this time not feeling like this?" I wish I can go back to my old self but I feel like I cant, but Im still being positive about it ^^ lots of people say that the world seems funny, 3d, dreamlike. For me, it seems like REAL LIFE sometimes dreamy, but at points my mind always says "woah this is werid, its weird being alive, my existence and all existence is weird" I am here to PM if you want


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

I feel crippling depression when I wake up which today was at 2 in the afternoon good lord im always so tired.and waking up I feel like im dead trying to wake up from my grave.does anyone ever feel like every day is the same?like the people around me are doing n saying different things but since I cant think or remember every moment every day feels the exact same like the world is living but im dead watching them live like im really a ghost.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

My anxiety and adrenaline levels have a strange effect on me...Instead of feeling on edge and hyper I actually feel lethargic and sapped of any energy both physical and mental....When its really bad trying to get out of bed is like trying to climb Everest...Everything starts to seem impossible...The simple task of getting up and going for a walk to burn up adrenaline is literally impossible to me...I physically and mentally cannot pluck up the energy or desire or will to carry out the simplest of tasks....Its a horrendous way to feel and extremely uncomfortable and demoralising...


----------



## imsickofthis (Dec 9, 2016)

i just think too much about dp and then a get a palpitation that shoots an electric shock in my heart

caffine makes the anxiety worse


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've lost over 30lbs a couple of times during major depressive episodes due to anxiety and low level nausea which took away my appetite. When you lose 15% of your body weight without dieting, you are a sick puppy..


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I've lost over 30lbs a couple of times during major depressive episodes due to anxiety and low level nausea which took away my appetite. When you lose 15% of your body weight without dieting, you are a sick puppy..


I did that when I was DP'd. Doctor gave me zofran for the nausea, but it didn't help with my gag relfex when I tried to eat. Lost a ton of weight because I was living off of ensure drinks and was never hungry. My husband decided he was going to show me "tough love" and force me to eat. I vommitted in the parking lot before I even made it out of the car just from the thought of having to physically eat.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I once lost 14 pounds in a six day period because I could even put a piece of chcoloate in my mouth....Dont ask me how but I was somehow going to work even though I was spending the day in work walking from the bathroom to my workbench...The worst part was I couldnt tell anybody what was going on because I was working with a bunch of men who would have just laughed it off...On top of that I simply didnt sleep one wink for that week straight....

I ended up in hospital and taking 2 months off work sick...I know for a fact it was stress that caused it all....When I finally removed myself from the stressful (extremely worrying) situation I started to improve rapidly....


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I once lost 14 pounds in a six day period because I could even put a piece of chcoloate in my mouth....Dont ask me how but I was somehow going to work even though I was spending the day in work walking from the bathroom to my workbench...The worst part was I couldnt tell anybody what was going on because I was working with a bunch of men who would have just laughed it off...On top of that I simply didnt sleep one wink for that week straight....
> 
> I ended up in hospital and taking 2 months off work sick...I know for a fact it was stress that caused it all....When I finally removed myself from the stressful (extremely worrying) situation I started to improve rapidly....


Its weird how your appetite just doesn't exist during those times but you can still run wide open. It's all the adrenaline, I suppose or because we are so removed from our bodies during those times. I wasn't eating or sleeping, but I could still do physical task with no issues.


----------

